# snow plow won't move



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have an older meyers snow plow and when you touch the control button it just clicks . Could the selinod be bad and if so how do I check and find a new one . Is there a manual or where do I find info on how it operates.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

hmm is the solenoid that pulls in the dc pump motor clicking but the pump motor is not running? 

have you checked the high current cables that powers the motor for good connections? good power feed?


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

It's either the power solenoid or one of the valve solenoids that you're hearing. To check if it's the power solenoid, have a helper hold the control, and then go to the solenoid and short across the two large terminals with a screwdriver or something metal. If the pump runs when you do, the solenoid was not making a connection. If it doesn't run, there is a wiring problem somewhere else.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

First clean all connections at the battery terminal or wherever the main power feed conncts. Use a 12v test light or a meter and check for power at the feed side of the solenoid. Then when someone activates the lift switch check for power on the side of the solenoid that powers the pump motor. If the solenoid clicks and has power on the feed side but not to the pump motor I'd say solenoid.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Have you ever open a solenoid to see how it is made? It is a simple device operated by an electromagnet. When the power is applied the clicking is the jerking of the plunger in the solenoid. This movement is comparable to flicking a light switch on and the contacts inside the solenoid are made applying power to whatever is being activated. These contacts get arced and in come cases, such as on seldom used machinery, the contacts oxidize. The latter is probably the fault you are experiencing. It is possible to open some solenoids by drilling out the rivets that hold it together. I have done that and by flipping the washer over and rotating the studs the the battery and starter cable are affixed put a solenoid back to work. The solenoids are rather cheap if you substitute. I normally use a Ford starter solenoid instead of a dedicate one from the equipment manufacturer. Let us know how your results.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

agmantoo Do you know what ford selenold I can use? To get a part from the auto part store I would need a year engine size and model . Around here they use the computer to look up parts and they have no clue what the part is .


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

77 Ford 351W...9.95-14.95 at places around here.I've used Ford solenoids for many applications.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help I got a new selenold and doing the same thing . I was wondering can the dc motor be worn out and can I rebuild it or can a shop rebuild. We have warm spell and need this fixed .


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Do you have a voltmeter? Did you measure voltage to the solenoid and then thru the solenoid? You might not be getting enough voltage if you have a bad connection. Is the motor well grounded? It must have good ground or it will not run. Attach a jumper cable set to the motor, pos to the term neg to the body of the motor and then hook to the batt. Does the motor run?
Quick check..Activate the solenoid so it clicks and tap the pump motor pretty good with a block of wood or something similar. If the motor runs you have brush/armature contact problems. You might be able to remove the rear cover of the motor while it's in place and have a look at the brushes/armature, check for wear and corrosion.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well the snow plow is fixed and it was the motor that had failed and my wallet with a 200 dollar hole in it . thanks for the help


----------

